# Acronyms



## rusty2667 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been asked a thousand times...

Is there a list of acronyms somewhere? 

Pretty frustrating to follow an interesting topic only to have it become gibberish because I don't undrstand the acronyms.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 27, 2010)

There used to be a feature where if a common acronym was used, you could put your mouse cursor over it and it'd display the meaning.  That seems to have been taken out, though.

We could always make a master list of acronyms if one doesn't already exist.  I know how it feels to be overwhelmed with acronyms when you don't know what they means, definitely frustrating.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought it was still active? WotC, RAW seem to show up still


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, the mouse-over explanation of acronyms is still in place.  IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, they used to have a dotted underline to denote them and now it's gone, so I thought the mouse over was gone with it.  Guess it was just a cosmetic change.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you changed browser?  They underline in Firefox but not in IE.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, back when the site was loading slow as hell I switched to Firefox to make it load a little faster.  But I prefer IE, once the site's issues were taken care of i switched back to IE because I'm apparently the only person on earth who's tried both and likes IE better...


----------



## jonesy (Jul 27, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Have you changed browser?  They underline in Firefox but not in IE.



It's also visible in Opera.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Have you changed browser?  They underline in Firefox but not in IE.




And they don't underline in Chrome either, which is great!


----------



## rusty2667 (Jul 27, 2010)

A bit embarrassed by this, but I use a PS3 system. It's great for playing Madden, not so great for the interwebs. Luckily for everyone, you'll never see a long-winded post from me  

I'll just google search for acronyms.


----------



## john112364 (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a cool little feature that I never noticed before. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## john112364 (Jul 27, 2010)

rusty2667 said:


> A bit embarrassed by this, but I use a PS3 system. It's great for playing Madden, not so great for the interwebs. Luckily for everyone, you'll never see a long-winded post from me
> 
> I'll just google search for acronyms.




Hey never be embarassed. However you get here we're glad you decided to stop on in and witness our awesomeness. (Oops that's a different thread isn't it?)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> I'm apparently the only person on earth who's tried both and likes IE better...




Yes I think you are...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 28, 2010)

rusty2667 said:


> I'll just google search for acronyms.




Or you could just ask here, especially if it's D&D terminology/acronyms.


----------



## rusty2667 (Jul 28, 2010)

Where should I post this list? Meta?


----------

